# Rebreather Orientation / Introduction Class



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>Dan Crowel will be giving a Rebreather Orientation classat MBT Divers on February 26th at 6pm. This will be invaluable info for anyone that may be interested in the future of diving. Dan is a great guy and is extremely knowledgeable in the equipment. He also is an experienced underwater cameraman and video producer - his latest series "Quest for sunken warships" has been playing on the military channel. Social hour will follow the formal presentation. We're asking for a $20 per person donation to help cover some of Dan's travel expenses - he's flying down just for this event.<SPAN class=postbody>


Give us a call at the shop or watch the forum for more details.(850) 455-7702

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds fun Jim! I'll try to make it!

Did someone say.....social hour??


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Its always fun tto meet people that have made a living from doing what we wish we should have...................


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

for any of you that don't know, Dan is a key figure of NE Wreck Diving fame. Dan captained the dive boat Seeker which played an instrumental role inmany of the imfamous Andrea Doria divesabout whichseveral books have beenwritten.Dan is a great guy, really down to earth, and full of information. I got the chance to meet him last year when he was here filming for the Military Channel, and again at DEMA. This is an opportunity that every diver in the area should take advantage of.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have watched one of the "sunken warships" episodes, it was in.....Truk, or Turk??? Was he in that episode??


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

He filmed all 4 of the episodes, including the one on the Oriskany.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Thissite has some great information aboutDan. http://www.deepexplorers.com/index.html


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, Jim...I'll be there, soundsinteresting! Jerry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang man, cant make it!:doh Headin to Miami thursday morn, got lots to do to get ready


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, Clay! I was bringing the Landshark, too! Be careful w/ Armando, once he heads south he may not stop 'till he gets home!oke


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to all that showed up tonight. We had a great turnout, and Dan put on a great presentation - really took the mystery out of them for a lot of us.

For those that weren't able to make it, we're trying to setup another one later this spring or summer. Really worth the time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim, Just got off the phone with Rich as I was pullin into my driveway. Lng day, just got back from GetSomes, on business, and a few games of pool at his house (he smoked me bad all 3 games and his kids made fun of me). Really wish I could of made it. I have watched 2 of his shows, the Truks, and the Oriskany one, cool stuff man. Although one downside is you cant shoot fish with a rebreather.

If you guys get a nother one going, I will defiantly try to make it again. I will be up there tommorow for a couple nitrox fills before HEADIN TO MIAMI THURSDAY!!!! YEAH BABY!!!

By the way...I know where everyone is right now from MBT....Rich....do you rember where I parked my truck????

Yer right BAdboy. I will try to keep al rafts and innertubes away from Armondo so he dont try to float his way back to "The Motherland"!!!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The turn out was much better than expected. We had over 20 people show up for this course, and everyone had some great questions. We're going to take the rebreather to the pool tonight and go play with it for a little while. Thanks alot to everyone that came out.

Oh, and Clay, take a left, your truck's around the corner.:moon


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for hosting the event MBT.:toast Cool presentation. Not exactly the kind of equipment that you run into every day, so to have some who has been diving them for a long time there to talk and answer questions was pretty awesome.

I'd heardDan's name before the MBT event, but couldn't remember where I had heard it. Well,I was watching the history or military channel last night and there he was on t.v. diving a rebreather over in Truk.

Can't help but think when I am oldthat I will be telling some young diver about open circuit scubalike some of the older divers today talk about72s andno BCDs.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul, that's funny. I said the same thing. Yeah Dan was made famous as the boat captain of the Seeker in many of the books that deal with NE Wreck Diving such as The Last Dive, Deep Descent, Shadow Divers. He has now moved on to filming and producing for his own company Seeker Productions. He filmed the Quest for Sunken Warships for the Military Channel, and some other stuff. It was really cool to get the chance to meet such a knowlegable guy who is so down to earth.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rich, that sure jogged my memory. I'm sureI heard his name from the bookShadow Divers. Wild stuff, hope to seethe other videos he has made for the militarychannel.


----------

